# 99 altima with weird sounds from front left side of engine



## dd198604 (Apr 5, 2004)

I used to get this noise only when it was humid or moist outside but now its always there no matter what. The engine makes this weird screeching at start up and ap to about 2500 rpm when driving then its gone but comes back when u get back down to around 2500rpm. Anyone have or have had a similar problem?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

dd198604 said:


> I used to get this noise only when it was humid or moist outside but now its always there no matter what. The engine makes this weird screeching at start up and ap to about 2500 rpm when driving then its gone but comes back when u get back down to around 2500rpm. Anyone have or have had a similar problem?


sounds like a loose belt. but i need to know, left as in _drivers_ side? or left as if youre looking at the car from the front?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If the belts have not been changed in 3-4 years I would recommend changing them at this time as well. After that is done then we can do more diagnosis if the problem still exists.

Troy


----------

